# Johni bar



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Where you guys getting them things?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> Where you guys getting them things?


Nowhere, why in the world would I want one?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I was doubting it at first but damn it's great for all the times I've tried everything to keep a bolt from spinning.

I'm not about dremel tools or anything that takes multiple steps. 

I don't care if the bolt snaps at the top when I slide the johni-bar in and the nut won't budge.

When I'm in drain cleaning mode I want speed to get that toilet off the flange and get the drain open. Nothing else.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

is it for bowl bolts?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to get me one. I get mad too easily. Wanna break out my Eastwing!


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Indie said:


> Nowhere, why in the world would I want one?


 
ok for everyone except this guy, where are you getting them.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't find them online. I guess you have to talk your plumbing supply into stocking them.

I hate having a million tools, this one certainly is not a must have but for the price and the small amount of space it would take up, I think it would probably be worth it. 

Maybe an online supplier will see this thread and stock them.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd love to get one, but I can't find a supply house in Ontario that stocks them.

I'll gladly shoot someone some money and a SASE envelope to pick up one and send it over.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.rjstechllc.com/
These are the real deal. I love mine.


----------

